# Animaux Ecorches Vivants Pour La Fourrure En Asie : Petition Mondiale



## Iceman (2 Août 2005)

ATTENTION AMES SENSIBLES...
Dans quelques pays d'Asie, on élève des animaux pour leur fourrure. Cela peut être des visons, des ratons laveurs, des loups, des hermines qui naissent & passent leur courte vie enfermés dans des cages exigües. La coutume veut qu'on leur enlève la peau alors qu'ils sont encore vivants, pour la préserver le plus possible & éviter ainsi les pertes financières. Il existe des liens où l'on peut voir cette barbarie. Le procédé ne varie pas : d'abord on tente de les assommer sommairement, puis on leur coupe les pattes...et enfin, suspendus par ce qui reste de leurs pattes, on leur enlève la peau comme on enlèverait un vêtement, l'animal hurlant de douleur et se débattant. Il se retrouve à agoniser ainsi, sans pattes, nu : cadavre sur un tas de cadavres...
Attention, ces peaux se retrouvent achetées par des fourreurs occidentaux. De toute façon, vivants ou non, nous n'avons pas besoin de fourrure dans nos contrées et nous avons des vêtements bien plus efficaces dans des textiles modernes pour nous protéger.
Boycottez la fourrure et les marques exploitant la fourrure.

Vous me direz que peu d'entre nous ici pensent à s'acheter des vestes ou manteaux de fourrure mais si vous connaissez ou croisez des gens qui en émettent le souhait, prévenez-les!
Ne blâmons pas trop vite les pays asiatiques qui ont ces "coutumes barbares" non plus, car leurs stocks approvisionnent essentiellement l'Occident, càd nous.
Enfin, si vous n'êtes pas fan de fourrure mais aimez les vêtements de cuir ou les créations de JC Jitrois (le styliste français), sachez que celui-ci utilise aussi pour ses vêtements des peaux de chats (entre autres), qu'il fait venir de Chine (il l'a reconnu lui-même)...

J'informe quand même que cette méthode qui consiste à enlever la peau d'un animal vivant, le laissant agonisant (car il n'est toujours pas mort après tant de supplices : ils mettent jusqu'à 10 mn après que toute leur peau leur soit enlevée...) n'est pas propre à l'Asie seulement. En Australie également on trouve ce procédé, sur les moutons cette fois, cela s'appelle le "museling" & des videos sont là aussi disponibles (peut-être un jour...). Et là, dites-vous que cela vous concerne plus particulièrement car la laine provenant de ces moutons est ulisée par la célèbre marque BENETTON : hé oui, celle qui vous a vendu ses écharpes, gants, pulls, & cardigans! Conclusion : boycottez BENETTON!

Pour que vous vous rendiez bien compte de tels actes de barbarie, je mets ici un lien vers les photos des animaux écorchés vis en Chine : à vous de décider si vous voulez les voir, ou non...ATTENTION AMES SENSIBLES...
http://www.careforthewild.com/files/pictures/

..devant tant de barbarie, on se dit qu'il est impossible qu'elles s'arrêtent un jour. La video sur la torture des animaux écorchés vifs en Chine circule pourtant sur le net grâce à une association de protection animale suisse qui a filmé toutes ces horreurs. A sa vue, l'effroi qui s'est emparé des internautes à travers le monde a déclenché un véritable mouvement d'indignation qui débouche enfin sur une PETITION MONDIALE afin de supprimer ces actes effroyables.
Une PETITION est donc disponible en ligne sur le net : elle est en anglais mais, je vous en prie, allez la signer car cela ne peut plus durer! Même si il faut des années avant que ces pratiques ne s'arrêtent, le plus tôt nous montrerons notre colère, le plus vite des démarches seront entreprises pour stopper ou freiner ce trafic!

MERCI D'AVANCE & mobilisons-nous : faisons passer la pétition à nos amis, relations, sur msn, même dans d'autres forums de discussion qui ne traîtent pas de protection animale, etc.
Un espoir est peut être envisageable, ne le laissons pas passer car là nous sommes au courant, nous ne pourrons pas dire que nous ne savions pas...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

Ah merde j'ai foutu plein de cuisses de grenouilles sur mon clavier, damned !


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

tiens une petition qui passe..


----------



## bengilli (2 Août 2005)

tu viendras chez moi manger une truite au bleu : ébouillantée vivante, t'as tout les arômes des Pyrénées qui sont saisis dans la chair


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Août 2005)

*Salopiot de chat qui me pègue*
et fout ses poils partout sur mon clavier


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

Salut Iceman ! 
Autant ton initiative est louable sur le fonds - les faits sont horribles - autant le fait de la poster sur ce forum est ... comment dirais-je, "délicat"...!
Si ce forum devait se faire l'écho de toutes les pétitions qui circulent sur le Web, et, je le répète, toutes sont honorables à un titre ou à un autre, il est vraisemblable qu'il serait vite complètement dénaturé...
D'autant plus qu'en la postant sur le bar, tu t'exposes à quelques réparties bien senties de mes congénères... 

Pour SM : arrête avec tes cuisses de grenouilles ... j'ai mouillé mon froc !!!!!  :love: 

ps : excuse-moi, Iceman...


----------



## ficelle (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pour SM : arrête avec tes cuisses de grenouilles ... j'ai mouillé mon froc !!!!!  :love:
> .



depuis le temps, tu devrais savoir qu'il faut mettre du scotch autour, sinon quand ça eclate, ça tache


----------



## Iceman (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut Iceman !
> Autant ton initiative est louable sur le fonds - les faits sont horribles - autant le fait de la poster sur ce forum est ... comment dirais-je, "délicat"...!
> Si ce forum devait se faire l'écho de toutes les pétitions qui circulent sur le Web, et, je le répète, toutes sont honorables à un titre ou à un autre, il est vraisemblable qu'il serait vite complètement dénaturé...
> D'autant plus qu'en la postant sur le bar, tu t'exposes à quelques réparties bien senties de mes congénères...
> ...



ce forum ayant du succès dans la trp petite communauté mac, il me paraissait naturel de relayer cette information. mais visiblement, certains préfèrent les futilités et l'humour ras des paquerettes qui sied habituellement aux windowsiens.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

Et voilà !   ... je suis le seul à mettre des gants ici tandis que d'autres tripotent leurs truites au bleu ou leurs cuisses de grenouilles ... et c'est moi qu'on engueule...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Août 2005)

Iceman a dit:
			
		

> Le procédé ne varie pas : d'abord on tente de les assommer sommairement, puis on leur coupe les pattes...


 
Tu devrais en parler a sonnyboy. Lui c'est son teckel qui n'a pas de pattes. Et il parait que pour ce qui est de la fourrure c'est plus trop ca non plus...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà !   ... je suis le seul à mettre des gants ici tandis que d'autres tripotent leurs truites au bleu ou leurs cuisses de grenouilles ... et c'est moi qu'on engueule...



Évidemment avec ta barbe et tes cheveux longs, on te prend pour un écureuil alors on s'attendrait à un minimum de solidarité   

PS: Iceman excellente initiative mais le bar reste le bar


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Iceman a dit:
			
		

> ce forum ayant du succès dans la trp petite communauté mac, il me paraissait naturel de relayer cette information. mais visiblement, certains préfèrent les futilités et l'humour ras des paquerettes qui sied habituellement aux windowsiens.



L'élitisme borné et stupide de certains mac users (on est les plus intelligents, on est les plus beaux ...) c'est ça que je trouve ras les paquerettes perso ... Mais bon ...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà !   ... je suis le seul à mettre des gants ici tandis que d'autres tripotent leurs truites au bleu ou leurs cuisses de grenouilles ... et c'est moi qu'on engueule...



Et oui on s'attaque toujours au plus faible et au plus âgé du troupeau ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais en parler a sonnyboy. Lui c'est son teckel qui n'a pas de pattes. Et il parait que pour ce qui est de la fourrure c'est plus trop ca non plus...


...Iconoclaste !!! jp !!! 
D'ailleurs, il le sort pas son teckel, il le roule !!!!!! :love:


----------



## Foguenne (2 Août 2005)

La guerre, c'est mal.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Août 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> depuis le temps, tu devrais savoir qu'il faut mettre du scotch autour, sinon quand ça eclate, ça tache


 
C'est comme la peau de mérou alors?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Août 2005)

Iceman a dit:
			
		

> ce forum ayant du succès dans la trp petite communauté mac, il me paraissait naturel de relayer cette information. mais visiblement, certains préfèrent les futilités et l'humour ras des paquerettes qui sied habituellement aux windowsiens.




*Déconnade mise à part*
c'est certain que ces pratiques peuvent paraître choquantes.
Maintenant, imaginer que signer une pétition puisse changer quoi que ce soit revient jouer les Don Quichotte.
Sinon, pour rester dans la maltraitance aux animaux, en cherchant un peu, tu devrais trouver des informations sur ce qui peut se passer dans les abattoirs... Tu devrais trouver de quoi te motiver à devenir végétalien, refuser le port de vêtements en cuir et te dire que la vie est vraiment dégueulasse lorsque cet hiver par -5°C tes pieds se congèleront dans tes Converse©


----------



## mikoo (2 Août 2005)

Très pratique ma nouvelle écharpe pour l'hiver prochain en peau de loutre!    

 elle sert aussi de fouet avec sa gaine en cuir intégrée


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà !   ... je suis le seul à mettre des gants ici tandis que d'autres tripotent leurs truites au bleu ou leurs cuisses de grenouilles ... et c'est moi qu'on engueule...


 je pense pas que ce soit toi qu'on engueule the big 

mais je comprends quand meme la reaction d'iceman : il vient nous voir pour nous parler d'un sujet qui lui tient a coeur visiblement, et les seules reponses sont quelques vannes... de niveau tres moyen en plus...
il y a de quoi le prendre mal.


----------



## Iceman (2 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> je pense pas que ce soit toi qu'on engueule the big
> 
> mais je comprends quand meme la reaction d'iceman : il vient nous voir pour nous parler d'un sujet qui lui tient a coeur visiblement, et les seules reponses sont quelques vannes... de niveau tres moyen en plus...
> il y a de quoi le prendre mal.



tu as tout compris...enfin bon, ce n'est pas grave. Le ridicule ne tue pas dit on.

ps : je suis vegan et je porte des converses en peau de pochtron de bar . Je sais pas vous, mais dans les bars, il arrive qu'on refasse le monde. Pas ici.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> mais je comprends quand meme la reaction d'iceman : il vient nous voir pour nous parler d'un sujet qui lui tient a coeur visiblement, et les seules reponses sont quelques vannes... de niveau tres moyen en plus...
> il y a de quoi le prendre mal.


Tout-à-fait et je le regrette, crois-le... 
Mais en même temps, son message passe peut-être malgré les vannes ... il n'a peut être pas perdu son temps....


----------



## mikoo (2 Août 2005)

Nan, sérieux pourquoi torturer les animaux pour de la fourrure alors qu'on fait de très belle fausse fourrure?   
Mais de là à dire qu'il faut boycotter tel ou telle marque (Benetton) ou créateur (Jitrois, Dior...) qui utilise de la fourrure dans leur collection n'est pas bien non plus, car la création est importante. Ce qu'il faut combattre ce sont les exportateurs et les fournisseurs de ces fausses fourrures qui anarquent leur clients.


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> "Nan, sérieux pourquoi torturer les animaux pour de la fourrure alors qu'on fait de très belle fausse fourrure?   "



Parce que tu trouves ça normal de tuer des bébés synthétiques toi ?!


----------



## Iceman (2 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Nan, sérieux pourquoi torturer les animaux pour de la fourrure alors qu'on fait de très belle fausse fourrure?
> Mais de là à dire qu'il faut boycotter tel ou telle marque (Benetton) ou créateur (Jitrois, Dior...) qui utilise de la fourrure dans leur collection n'est pas bien non plus, car la création est importante. Ce qu'il faut combattre ce sont les exportateurs et les fournisseurs de ces fausses fourrures qui anarquent leur clients.



tu voulais parler des fourrures fournies dans ces conditions je pense.
Il y a des créateurs tout aussi intéressants qui travaillent avec des fausses fourrures.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Août 2005)

Iceman a dit:
			
		

> ps : je suis vegan et je porte des converses en peau de pochtron de bar . Je sais pas vous, mais dans les bars, il arrive qu'on refasse le monde. Pas ici.





*Dans les bars*
il arrive qu'on déconne un max. Comme ici.

Ca m'étonne pas que tu sois vegan, j'ai connu ça il y a une paire d'années. Au final qu'en ai-je retenu ? Que d'énergie dépensée inutilement à penser que je pouvais refaire le monde...


----------



## Malow (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tout-à-fait et je le regrette, crois-le...



menteur!....au confessionnal et tout de suite


----------



## mikoo (2 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu trouves ça normal de tuer des bébés synthétiques toi ?!



Les peluches sont pratiques finalement...   



			
				Iceman a dit:
			
		

> tu voulais parler des fourrures fournies dans ces conditions je pense.
> Il y a des créateurs tout aussi intéressants qui travaillent avec des fausses fourrures.



lequels?


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Dans les bars*
> il arrive qu'on déconne un max. Comme ici.
> 
> Ca m'étonne pas que tu sois vegan, j'ai connu ça il y a une paire d'années. Au final qu'en ai-je retenu ? Que d'énergie dépensée inutilement à penser que je pouvais refaire le monde...


 sans vouloir refaire le monde, on peut aussi participer intelligemment a une discussion, ou du mois essayer...
l'intitule du bar dit quand meme : 
"Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !"

Il ne me semble pas que ca signifie "raconter uniquement des conneries qui ne menent a rien"...
c'est clair qu'on peut rigoler, mais parfois il faut savoir s'abstenir...

mais bon, comme d'habitude, c'est mon avis, et je le partage... 
(je ne dis pas ca pour toi en particulier purfils)


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> sans vouloir refaire le monde, on peut aussi participer intelligemment a une discussion, ou du mois essayer...
> l'intitule du bar dit quand meme :
> "Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !"
> 
> ...



Je pense qu'on est tous d'accord pour dire que ces pratiques sont horribles.
Je suis bien incapable de tuer un animal (même notre rat malade je n'ai pas pu...):rose:

Mais bon comme disait Coluche, si on ne peut plus rire des choses tristes, de quoi va t on rire ???


----------



## jpmiss (2 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Nan, sérieux pourquoi torturer les animaux pour de la fourrure


 
C'est vrai ca surtout quand on voit ce qu'on peut faire avec du latex par ex...


----------



## Iceman (2 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> lequels?



M and D, Alexis T (a bossé avec M. Manson)...

Alors fils de la sagesse, que ta modestie honore , tu es déja blasé. Même si je sais que je ne referais pas le monde, au moins je ne suis pas un suiveur...Après chacun fait selon sa conscience mais on s'éloigne du sujet là.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon comme disait Coluche, si on ne peut plus rire des choses tristes, de quoi va t on rire ???


 
Ben le probleme comme disait Desproges c'est qu'on peu rire de tout mais pas avec tout le monde...


----------



## Malow (2 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben le probleme c'est que comme disait Desproges c'est qu'on peu rire de tout mais pas avec tout le monde...



C'est qui Tout le monde que je le place dans mes  ignorés ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ca surtout quand on voit ce qu'on peut faire avec du latex par ex...


Salopiot jp !!!!! 
Et les hévéas ... t'y as pensé aux hévéas avec leurs ceintures de petits pots dans lesquels on les saigne à mort !!!!


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

J'avais une copine qui avait une fourrure...
Au début on était tous dégoutés...
Après on voulait tous la toucher.


----------



## Iceman (2 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben le probleme comme disait Desproges c'est qu'on peu rire de tout mais pas avec tout le monde...



en effet, on peut rire de tout.... on pourra rire de l'holocauste juif, de tchernobyl, du Rwanda, de la mort de ton cousin dans un accident de voiture, du meurtre de ton voisin par un junkie pour 10 euros...
On peut rire de tout en effet.


il est pas mal ce bar


----------



## mikoo (2 Août 2005)

Iceman a dit:
			
		

> M and D, Alexis T (a bossé avec M. Manson)...
> 
> Alors fils de la sagesse, que ta modestie honore , tu es déja blasé. Même si je sais que je ne referais pas le monde, au moins je ne suis pas un suiveur...Après chacun fait selon sa conscience mais on s'éloigne du sujet là.



M and D : le Damart de la fourrure.  :rateau:   
 et Alexis T manque sérieusement de style 
Pour la fausse fourrure on repassera donc...    

PS: je ne fait en aucun cas l'apologie de la vraie fourrure.


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

Iceman a dit:
			
		

> en effet, on peut rire de tout.... on pourra rire de l'holocauste juif, de tchernobyl, du Rwanda, de la mort de ton cousin dans un accident de voiture, du meurtre de ton voisin par un junkie pour 10 euros..."



Tu l'as raconte mal, c'est pour ça...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

Iceman a dit:
			
		

> Même si je sais que je ne referais pas le monde, au moins je ne suis pas un suiveur


Et cela t'honores Iceman ... 
Personnellement, je suis ce qu'on appelle un "bon samaritain" de proximité ... je ne maîtrise ni ma ville, ni mon pays, ni mon continent, ni le monde ... alors je commence petit et je m'occupe d'abord de ma famille, de mes voisins et des gens de mon quartier ... et bien, crois-le ou non, je pourrais bosser à plein temps !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Août 2005)

Iceman a dit:
			
		

> en effet, on peut rire de tout.... on pourra rire de l'holocauste juif, de tchernobyl, du Rwanda, de la mort de ton cousin dans un accident de voiture, du meurtre de ton voisin par un junkie pour 10 euros...
> On peut rire de tout en effet.
> il est pas mal ce bar




*On peut rire de tout*
mais pas forcément avec n'importe qui.
tu prends ce sujet très à c½ur, nous non.


----------



## Mac_In_toc (2 Août 2005)

faite gaffe quand meme a pas mettre la truite bleue entre les cuisses de grenouilles 


ok je sort...


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui Tout le monde que je le place dans mes  ignorés ?


 ben le tout le monde, ca peut etre les gens a qui ca tient a coeur...
la personne qui ouvre un thread comme celui-ci par exemple...
quand un thread a ce ton la, je pense qu'on a le droit de respecter et d'aller dire des conneries plus loin... Uniquement dans le but d'eviter d'etre blessant envers celui qui s'exprime...
mais pour ca il faut essayer de se mettre a la place des autres.
pas facile hein?

ps : oui, aujourd'hui je donne des lecons, et je vous emmerde.


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

Iceman a dit:
			
		

> ce forum ayant du succès dans la trp petite communauté mac, il me paraissait naturel de relayer cette information. mais visiblement, certains préfèrent les futilités et l'humour ras des paquerettes qui sied habituellement aux windowsiens.



windows, je vois pas le rapport 

tu es mal tombé, malgré tes bonnes intentions, c'est tout.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Août 2005)

Iceman a dit:
			
		

> en effet, on peut rire de tout.... on pourra rire de l'holocauste juif, de tchernobyl, du Rwanda, de la mort de ton cousin dans un accident de voiture, du meurtre de ton voisin par un junkie pour 10 euros...
> On peut rire de tout en effet.


 
Oui.




En plus j'ai pas de cousin et par ailleurs le voisin est un animal nuisible assez proche de l'homme. Donc...


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ps : oui, aujourd'hui je donne des lecons, et je vous emmerde.



Aujourd'hui ? 

Il me semblait que ça faisait plus longtemps que ça que tu nous emmerdais...


----------



## Iceman (2 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> M and D : le Damart de la fourrure.  :rateau:
> et Alexis T manque sérieusement de style
> Pour la fausse fourrure on repassera donc...
> 
> PS: je ne fait en aucun cas l'apologie de la vraie fourrure.



en même temps, la fourrure, ça fait vraiment mémère!!

(et me cite pas Raquel Welch en peau de bete  )


----------



## Mac_In_toc (2 Août 2005)

tu as tout a fait raison  


remarque, c'est plutot nous qui etions nuisible aux voisins


----------



## mikoo (2 Août 2005)

Iceman a dit:
			
		

> en même temps, la fourrure, ça fait vraiment mémère!!



Argument non valable car pourquoi alors toute les grandes maisons comme Dior, Chanel, Prada, Versace, Gaultier... et j'en passe, on toute de la vraie fourrure dans leurs collections hiver 2005-2006 ??


----------



## jpmiss (2 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Argument non valable car pourquoi alors toute les grandes maisons comme Dior, Chanel, Prada, Versace, Gaultier... et j'en passe, on toute de la vraie fourrure dans leurs collections hiver 2005-2006 ??


 
Fais gaffe toi! Avec tous les poils que t'as sur le dos tu ferais mieux de pas trop la ramener!


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe toi! Avec tous les poils que t'as sur le dos tu ferais mieux de pas trop la ramener!



pas besoin de grand chose pour le transformer en gant éponge


----------



## mikoo (2 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe toi! Avec tous les poils que t'as sur le dos tu ferais mieux de pas trop la ramener!



Mais moi, comparé aux animaux normaux, mes poils cachent un système d'auto-défense qui fouette ceux qui m'attaquent et propulse un venin goût milkshake fraise.


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe toi! Avec tous les poils que t'as sur le dos tu ferais mieux de pas trop la ramener!






On va payer à mikoo un voyage en asie...:love:


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

je crois que ce thread a pris définitivement la voie du chaos


----------



## mikoo (2 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> On va payer à mikoo un voyage en asie...:love:



J'échangerai le billet pour l'australie où je pourrais me réfugier chez ma famille...


----------



## Mac_In_toc (2 Août 2005)

de Qui , les Koalas ?


----------



## Mac_In_toc (2 Août 2005)

oupss


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> J'échangerai le billet pour l'australie où je pourrais me réfugier chez ma famille...




dépêche toi, il n'y a plus trop de places


----------



## Malow (2 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ben le tout le monde, ca peut etre les gens a qui ca tient a coeur...
> la personne qui ouvre un thread comme celui-ci par exemple...
> quand un thread a ce ton la, je pense qu'on a le droit de respecter et d'aller dire des conneries plus loin... Uniquement dans le but d'eviter d'etre blessant envers celui qui s'exprime...
> mais pour ca il faut essayer de se mettre a la place des autres.
> ...



C'est drôle....mais quand je pense que certains d'entre vous aiment les femmes qui se maquillent...mais le maquillage, n'est-il pas fabiqué ( même si c'est de moins en moins ) avec de la graisse animale ?

Je suis consciente que torturer des animaux pour fabriquer des produits de luxe....c'est dégueulasse. Et au fond de moi, ça ne me fais pas rire...mais le sourire et les rires ne nous font-ils pas oublier les injustices de cette société ?


----------



## Foguenne (2 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ps : oui, aujourd'hui je donne des lecons, et je vous emmerde.




Tu vas surtout te calmer et aller prendre l'air.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> mais le sourire et les rires ne nous font-ils pas oublier les injustices de cette société ?


 
Tiens je vais encore citer Desproges (c'est pas de ma faute si il avait deja tout dit):
"Il faut rire de tout. C'est extrêmement important. C'est la seule humaine façon de friser la lucidité sans tomber dedans." ​[Pierre Desproges]
_Vivons heureux en attendant la mort_​


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

Iceman a dit:
			
		

> tu as tout compris...enfin bon, ce n'est pas grave. Le ridicule ne tue pas dit on.
> 
> ps : je suis vegan et je porte des converses en peau de pochtron de bar . Je sais pas vous, mais dans les bars, il arrive qu'on refasse le monde. Pas ici.


tu prouves justement le contraire à t'enerver direct, avec un peu de réflexion tu aurais compris que ce problème on le connait depuis des lustres, même peut-être on aurait pu agir sans que tu le saches. refaire le monde c'est pas de parler de ta pétition en acquiéscent. mais bon mon post à pu te choquer, moi ce qui me choque c'est de lire encore des posts comme ça, ta pétition ne servira à rien depuis le temps que j'en vois passer, mon action c'est de pas acheter de la fourrure, et ça marche assez bien. mais j'oublie c'est de l'humour de windowsien.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

Y aurait à papoter en effet...

La fourrure c'est beau.

L'homme en a toujours porté, depuis la préhistoire... la femme c'est plus nouveau , et pas le même usage, donc n'ayons pas peur des mots, tout ça c'est la faute des femmes.  

Mais bon c'est vrai que c'est dégueu, pour ce qui est d'écorcher vivants, je serais trés étonné qu'ils leur foutent pas une mandale avant, pour de simples raisons "pratiques"... sinon faut changer de liquette à chaque bestiole...

Et l'asie c'est l'asie, en europe on a des labo pharmaceutiques, et on peut pas s'occuper de tout non plus.


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tout ça c'est la faute des femmes.
> 
> ....
> 
> Et l'asie c'est l'asie, en europe on a des labo pharmaceutiques, et on peut pas s'occuper de tout non plus.



Tout est dit...:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tout est dit...:love:


 en tout cas c'est pas sterile...


----------



## Iceman (2 Août 2005)

tiens, ils ont plus de bière?

j'ai l'impression d'être dans un forum de blasé et de résignés...vous allez me dire, "dans dix ans, tu verras". Si tu considères qu'agir dans ton coin est suffisant, libre à toi, ça ne me dérange aucunement. Tu comprendras que certains traits d'humour peuvent paraitre déplacés dans certains contexte, tout comme le serieux peut l'etre dans la déconnade.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

J'ai pas bu une goutte depuis 3 semaines, ça doit être pour ça que j'ai pas posté une connerie du style "pour enlever le pyjama d'un chien vivant, faut être plusieurs avec des cirés de marins"..

Comment ?

Je l'ai dit ?

Ah..pardon...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

Iceman a dit:
			
		

> en effet, on peut rire de tout.... on pourra rire de l'holocauste juif, de tchernobyl, du Rwanda, de la mort de ton cousin dans un accident de voiture, du meurtre de ton voisin par un junkie pour 10 euros...
> On peut rire de tout en effet.
> 
> 
> il est pas mal ce bar


ah ben voilà, moi et ma manie de répondre sans tout avoir lu


----------



## Malow (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas bu une goutte depuis 3 semaines, ça doit être pour ça que j'ai pas posté une connerie du style "pour enlever le pyjama d'un chien vivant, faut être plusieurs avec des cirés de marins"..
> 
> Comment ?
> 
> ...




on en fait même des mugs.....et ça c'est inadmissible !!!    :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

Iceman a dit:
			
		

> tiens, ils ont plus de bière?
> 
> j'ai l'impression d'être dans un forum de blasé et de résignés...vous allez me dire, "dans dix ans, tu verras". Si tu considères qu'agir dans ton coin est suffisant, libre à toi, ça ne me dérange aucunement. Tu comprendras que certains traits d'humour peuvent paraitre déplacés dans certains contexte, tout comme le serieux peut l'etre dans la déconnade.


Absolument pas dans ce cas : c'est un marché, que je boycott comme beaucoup de gens, si t'es pas au courrant depuis une vingtaine d'années... ça marche assez bien. Si si. Ton post lui ne changera rien, même si tu le crois. Et ta pétition non plus. Je ne critique pas le fait d'en parler mais sa forme, sans plus. On peut aller loin : tu as donner des sous sous au clodo en bas de chez toi ?


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mon action c'est de pas acheter de la fourrure, et ça marche assez bien




ya pas quelques poils de loutre dans la moquette? 

iceman, tu comprendras aisément qu'on peut être très sceptique sur la portée de telles ou pétitions, hormi l'aspect informatif indéniable. Perso, à part cet aspect, je trouve cela totalement inutile. 

et à vrai dire, il y a tellement de choses ahurissantes, juste en bas, dans la rue, que bon..


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On peut aller loin : tu as donner des sous sous au clodo en bas de chez toi ?


Pour qu'il aille les boire sans moi ?

Jamais de la vie...


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> on en fait même des mugs.....et ça c'est inadmissible !!!    :rateau:




et les ugg?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

Qu'on m'amène un clebs, va morfler !!!


----------



## Iceman (2 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Absolument pas dans ce cas : c'est un marché, que je boycott comme beaucoup de gens, si t'es pas au courrant depuis une vingtaine d'années... ça marche assez bien. Si si. Ton post lui ne changera rien, même si tu le crois. Et ta pétition non plus. Je ne critique pas le fait d'en parler mais sa forme, sans plus. On peut aller loin : tu as donner des sous sous au clodo en bas de chez toi ?



oui on peut aller loin...comme se poser la question de ce qu'il va faire des sousous,etc...
J'en achete pas, je n'en ai jamais acheté mais d'autres continuent à le faire, à en avoir envie. Si encore c'était un besoin comme certaines peuplades qui n'ont que ça, on comprendrais. 
Mais au moins là tu as une réponse plus intéressante que ton humour "beauf", avec tout le respect que je te dois, qui ne fait que te rendre plus ridicule que tu n'est (en tout cas c'est la perception que j'en ai au premier abord). On peut effectivement débattre de l'éfficacité des pétitions . Mais que propose tu comme solution? à part une action individuelle et solitaire.


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> et les ugg?



Il parrait qu'elle les enfile vivant !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Il parrait qu'elle les enfile vivant !!!!



Doc vient voir un peu là c'est interessant !!!

Qu'on amène un autre chien !!! J'ai fini le mien !


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour qu'il aille les boire sans moi ?
> 
> Jamais de la vie...


moi je donne pour 2 bouteilles, puis je vole son manteau, que je restitue à la remise de ma bouteille, ça marche assez bien aussi


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on m'amène un clebs, va morfler !!!




tu me feras plaisir de nettoyer après, hein..

et hop!


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

Iceman a dit:
			
		

> à part une action individuelle et solitaire.



Je le fais aussi de ne pas acheter de fourrure. Donc ce n'est plus une action individuelle et solitaire...


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Il parrait qu'elle les enfile vivant !!!!



en même temps, c'est bien pour cela que c'est chaud


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

Iceman a dit:
			
		

> Mais que propose tu comme solution? à part une action individuelle et solitaire.



Le truc c'est qu'il n'y a pas de solution.

Les mecs qui découpent les bestioles ne font pas ça pour le plaisir.

Sinon ils le feraient sur des gens comme tout le monde.


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "puis je vole son manteau, que je restitue à la remise de ma bouteille, ça marche assez bien aussi



Son manteau, il est pas en fourrure desfois ???


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

Iceman a dit:
			
		

> oui on peut aller loin...comme se poser la question de ce qu'il va faire des sousous,etc...
> J'en achete pas, je n'en ai jamais acheté mais d'autres continuent à le faire, à en avoir envie. Si encore c'était un besoin comme certaines peuplades qui n'ont que ça, on comprendrais.
> Mais au moins là tu as une réponse plus intéressante que ton humour "beauf", avec tout le respect que je te dois, qui ne fait que te rendre plus ridicule que tu n'est (en tout cas c'est la perception que j'en ai au premier abord). On peut effectivement débattre de l'éfficacité des pétitions . Mais que propose tu comme solution? à part une action individuelle et solitaire.



si tu n'achètes pas et informe autour de toi, d'autres n'acheteront.

ton action collective, c'est la pétition?

sans déconner, tu crois que cela ait un quelconque poids?

t'es pas sorti de l'auberge, malheureusement.


----------



## Malow (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le truc c'est qu'il n'y a pas de solution.
> 
> Les mecs qui découpent les bestioles ne font pas ça pour le plaisir.
> 
> Sinon ils le feraient sur des gens comme tout le monde.



En terme de fourrure il y aurait de quoi prendre sur certaines . C'est vrai.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

EDIT : Putain non, j'peux pas laisser ça, on dirait du tibo !


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> En terme de fourrure il y aurait de quoi prendre sur certaines . C'est vrai.



Pas gentil ça... tu connais de personnes qui portent des collants en peau d'ours ?

Attention, c'est une blague on ne tue pas les ours pour ridiculier certaines femmes...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> nantis.


Nanti social tu perds ton sang froid...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

beauf ? ok je vois..

solitaire ? tu comprends rien ? tous les gens que je connaissent font ça, meme si 4a te fait chier ce soir... tu viens pas de m'apprendre un truc nouveau, ici chaque année il y a des pub contre, ça marche.. y a rien de solitaire dans le fait que je me torche de ta pétition. on a voulu sauver des gens avec ça et 4a pas marché pourtant...


----------



## Iceman (2 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> si tu n'achètes pas et informe autour de toi, d'autres n'acheteront.
> 
> ton action collective, c'est la pétition?
> 
> ...



l'action, ce n'est pas seulement la pétition mais est ce qu'un simple message d'unformation ici ou ailleurs aurait le même poids qu'une pétition qui a l'unique mérite de comptabiliser... evidemment que la clé c'est l'information.
por l'auberge, je n'en suis pas sorti mais j'y ai un bon lit. Je sais très bien qu'à ma mort, ça n'aura pas beaucoup changer mais on ira au moins dans le bon sens, pas à pas.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Son manteau, il est pas en fourrure desfois ???


va revendre un truc en raton laveur écorché vif a la machette, j'ai essayé, j'en suis resté a ma théorie


----------



## jpmiss (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nanti social tu perds ton sang froid...


 
EnnnOrrRmmme! J'aurais voulu la faire celle là


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

Iceman a dit:
			
		

> l'action, ce n'est pas seulement la pétition mais est ce qu'un simple message d'unformation ici ou ailleurs aurait le même poids qu'une pétition qui a l'unique mérite de comptabiliser... evidemment que la clé c'est l'information.
> por l'auberge, je n'en suis pas sorti mais j'y ai un bon lit. Je sais très bien qu'à ma mort, ça n'aura pas beaucoup changer mais on ira au moins dans le bon sens, pas à pas.



Si on avance pas à pas, effectivement vaut mieux aller dans le bon sens, parce que si on se goure, on perd un temps fou...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

Iceman a dit:
			
		

> l'action, ce n'est pas seulement la pétition mais est ce qu'un simple message d'unformation ici ou ailleurs aurait le même poids qu'une pétition qui a l'unique mérite de comptabiliser... evidemment que la clé c'est l'information.
> por l'auberge, je n'en suis pas sorti mais j'y ai un bon lit. Je sais très bien qu'à ma mort, ça n'aura pas beaucoup changer mais on ira au moins dans le bon sens, pas à pas.


un bon conseil : mets ce lien dans ta signature, tu verras qu'à long terme ça marchera beaucoup mieux !


----------



## Malow (2 Août 2005)

P'tain, ben moi je viens de la signer la pétition...et j'viens de niquer mon écran !


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si on avance pas à pas, effectivement vaut mieux aller dans le bon sens, parce que si on se goure, on perd un temps fou...


tes 3 semianes sans une goutte c'était y a trois semaines ?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> un bon conseil : mets ce lien dans ta signature, tu verras qu'à long terme ça marchera beaucoup mieux !



Il a raison, regarde moi, j'ai pas de lien dans ma signature, et bien je te garanti que personne ne vient cliquer...

Personne, ça c'est recta...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> P...., ben moi je viens de la signer la pétition...et j'viens de niq...mon écran !


ouais ces putain  de cuisses de grenouilles à l'ail ça tache le tft c'est sur


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tes 3 semianes sans une goutte c'était y a trois semaines ?



Nan, je suis en plein dedans...


----------



## Iceman (2 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> beauf ? ok je vois..
> 
> solitaire ? tu comprends rien ? tous les gens que je connaissent font ça, meme si 4a te fait chier ce soir... tu viens pas de m'apprendre un truc nouveau, ici chaque année il y a des pub contre, ça marche.. y a rien de solitaire dans le fait que je me torche de ta pétition. on a voulu sauver des gens avec ça et 4a pas marché pourtant...



c'est clair qu'une petition n'a rien d'une baguette magique...c'est un des leviers parmi d'autres que tu as cité d'ailleurs. Comme quoi, on n'est peut être pas tant divergent que ça mais on est parti sur un mauvais pied


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

Iceman a dit:
			
		

> c'est un des leviers parmi d'autres ..... un mauvais pied


 de biche ?




Attention, il ne s'agit pas de couper le pied d'un biche pour faire levier (tention à l'ortho...), sinon j'aurais dit on va amputer un cerf pour faire le con...

ça n'a rien à voir...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

Ah ben non justement on est au bar, suffit d'écarter ce pied du mien et tu poses le tiens sur le miens !


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

Dans un élan de coeur, j'ai modifié ma signature


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dans un élan de coeu



Tu touches à cet élan, ça va chier...


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> P'tain, ben moi je viens de la signer la pétition...et j'viens de niquer mon écran !


 technophilie ?


----------



## Malow (2 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> technophilie ?




 j'ai mis une housse en fourrure de chat, ça fait moins mal....


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

mon dieu


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mon dieu



Hum ? Oui ?


----------



## bengilli (2 Août 2005)

Cet après midi en rentrant j'ai signé une pétition à la sortie du RER pour militer pour les aménagements de rampes d'accès...

je me demande si la vioque qui tenait le stand avait pas un pull angora...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Cet après midi en rentrant j'ai signé une pétition à la sortie du RER pour militer pour les aménagements de rampes d'accès...
> 
> je me demande si la vioque qui tenait le stand avait pas un pull angora...



Angora crevé, naturellement..

C'est une conspiration mondiale !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> je me demande si la vioque qui tenait le stand avait pas un pull angora...



Tu serais pas un p'tit peu pédé toi des fois ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

faut des rampes d'accès pour avoir assez de fourures ?


----------



## Iceman (2 Août 2005)

hé les mecs, y'a apple qui a fait un truc super : Ichat 

bon trève de plaisanterie, quelqu'un a vu les photos? 
bon, ok, vous étiez au courant, c'est ça?


----------



## bengilli (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu serais pas un p'tit peu pédé toi des fois ?



Et toi ? 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> faut des rampes d'accès pour avoir assez de fourures ?



Je vais te tarauder la rampe d'accès tu vas voir ta fourrure


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

Iceman a dit:
			
		

> bon trève de plaisanterie, quelqu'un a vu les photos?


  photos de ?


----------



## jpmiss (2 Août 2005)

Iceman a dit:
			
		

> bon trève de plaisanterie, quelqu'un a vu les photos?


 
Bof, ça vaut pas un bon snuff...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bof, ça vaut pas un bon snuff...



L'blasé !!!


----------



## bengilli (2 Août 2005)

Iceman a dit:
			
		

> hé les mecs, y'a apple qui a fait un truc super : Ichat
> 
> bon trève de plaisanterie, quelqu'un a vu les photos?
> bon, ok, vous étiez au courant, c'est ça?



je rêve ou il file des ordres le nioub ?

je voudrais plutot retrouver les photo d'un site d'élevage de cochons... assez insoutenable mais tellement instructif sur la nature humaine : comme disait Paulo L'arsouille y'a deux jours : l'homme n'est pas un animal intelligent


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Et toi ?



Un p'tit peu, c'est vite dit.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tit peu, c'est vite dit.



Arrête, les gens vont croire que Doc Evil est mon deuxième pseudo...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Arrête, les gens vont croire que Doc Evil est mon deuxième pseudo...



Ah ? T'es pédé en plus ?


----------



## bengilli (2 Août 2005)

on s'en contentera


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais plutot retrouver les photo d'un site d'élevage de cochons... assez insoutenable mais tellement instructif sur la nature humaine : comme disait Paulo L'arsouille y'a deux jours : l'homme n'est pas un animal intelligent



Et si on pense qu'en tout homme un cochon sommeille, c'est complet.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? T'es pédé en plus ?


Arrêtons là ces propos oiseux, dont la simple évocation me file une crampe ici (fig 1) et là (fig 2)...

Et non, je dis ça pour me faire accepter...


----------



## Mac_In_toc (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? T'es pédé en plus ?




nan, il est pédéiatre


ok je sort ( snif )


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

doc ? tu t'épiles avec quoi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> doc ? tu t'épiles avec quoi ?



Il se fait épiler à froid en Asie...

La cochonne...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> doc ? tu t'épiles avec quoi ?



De la graisse de loutre, pourquoi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> De la graisse de loutre, pourquoi ?



La loutre, doit bien évidement être pressée vivante, pour que sa graisse conserve toutes ses propritétés abrasives...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

Noté.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La loutre, doit bien évidement être pressée vivante, pour que sa graisse conserve toutes ses propritétés abrasives...



Au prix qu'ça m'coûte, je veux qu'elle est vivante ! 

P.S. : tomtom, tout ça c'est pour de rire. :rose: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Au prix qu'ça m'coûte, je veux qu'elle est vivante !
> 
> P.S. : tomtom, tout ça c'est pour de rire. :rose: :love:



Oui, oui j'suis hétéro comme un phoque déçu...


----------



## bengilli (2 Août 2005)

j'ai pas de presse... un mixeur ?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas de presse... un mixeur ?



C'est la solution de facilité imposée par notre vie trépidante, qui nous pousse à fumer des modules comme le robusto, au lieu de prendre le temps de fumer un lonsdale aprés le diner.

Si on veut que la loutre pressée soit de parfaite qualité, rien ne vaut le presse agrume de mémé...


----------



## bengilli (2 Août 2005)

Mac_In_toc a dit:
			
		

> nan, il est pédéiatre
> 
> 
> ok je sort ( snif )




excellent.


----------



## bengilli (2 Août 2005)

sympa le fond sonore : http://protectionanimale.com/abat.htm


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

C'est vraiment de la branlette les pétitions... comparer en plus des sujets comme les fourures animales et le Rwanda, ça incite à la tarte dans la gueule quand même je trouve. Plutôt que de venir se donner bonne conscience derrière un pseudo au milieu de gens qu'on ne connait pas, vaudrait peut-être mieux s'impliquer un peu plus non ? T'aimes pas les gens qui tuent les bestioles pour faire des fringues ? Ben prends ta bite et ton couteau et va faire respecter ton honneur d'être humain bafoué là où ces couillons officient, mais ne nous emm... pas avec tes discours fumeux. Moi, au Rwanda, j'ai vu des atrocités qui t'auraient fait trouver les animaux dépecés réconfortants. En ex-Yougoslavie, je n'ai pas pu empêcher des êtres humains de se comporter plus mal que des chercheurs vivisectionnistes... et j'emmerde personne avec des pétitions, parce que ça ne sert à rien. Si quelque chose t'offusque, prends toi en main mais fout la paix aux autres. Donner des leçons, c'est simple. Très simple. Etre cohérent et honnête, c'est autre chose.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est la solution de facilité imposée par notre vie trépidante, qui nous pousse à fumer des modules comme le robusto, au lieu de prendre le temps de fumer un lonsdale aprés le diner.



Tu sais que je t'aime toi ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

Pardon. Parfois je m'emporte, mais bon... comme on dit par chez moi, une bonne guerre là-dessus...


----------



## bengilli (2 Août 2005)

ca dure combien un lonsdale ? (sans être excité de la plèvre )


----------



## jpmiss (2 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> sympa le fond sonore : http://protectionanimale.com/abat.htm


 
Allez vas y couine!


----------



## bengilli (2 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Allez vas y couine!





la dernière fois que j'ai dis ça j'ai pris une baffe et j'ai dormi sur le canapé


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> ca dure combien un lonsdale ? (sans être excité de la plèvre )



Ah ben faut compter un heure à une heure et demie...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Allez vas y couine!



Délivrance ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> ca dure combien un lonsdale ? (sans être excité de la plèvre )



À vue de nez, je dirais juste le temps qu'il faut pour écouter l'excellent podcast de MacGeneration.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben faut compter un heure à une heure et demie...



Et même l'écouter deux ou trois fois !


----------



## bengilli (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben faut compter un heure à une heure et demie...



c'était le bon temps pour moi... deux ans sans clope c'est encore trop juste pour s'adonner à ces plaisirs.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et même l'écouter deux ou trois fois !



Jamais de la vie, tu passes que de la merde !


----------



## bengilli (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et même l'écouter deux ou trois fois !



ou une interview très très longue... et très très drôle


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Jamais de la vie, tu passes que de la merde !



Pourtant, on a bien progressé cette semaine !


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> c'était le bon temps pour moi... deux ans sans clope c'est encore trop juste pour s'adonner à ces plaisirs.



Moi j'ai jamais fumé (de clope) mais parait que ça n'a rien à voir...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, on a bien progressé cette semaine !



En même temps, on peut pas lui donner tort !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> ou une interview très très longue... et très très drôle



Amène l'afghan, on se fait une conférence sur Skype avec Momok, Sonny et SM. Un peu comme Brel, Brassens et Ferré sur Inter, mais en plus groove.


----------



## bengilli (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Jamais de la vie, tu passes que de la merde !




soit pas vache, la musique open source c'est pour les salles d'attentes et les aéroports


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Amène l'afghan, on se fait une conférence sur Skype avec Momok, Sonny et SM. Un peu comme Brel, Brassens et Ferré sur Inter, mais en plus groove.



Tu as la comparaison hardie...


----------



## bengilli (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Amène l'afghan, on se fait une conférence sur Skype avec Momok, Sonny et SM. Un peu comme Brel, Brassens et Ferré sur Inter, mais en plus groove.




j'ai pas besoin d'afghan pour avoir des idées  2 litres de redbull suffiront 

tu vas m'en chercher au Perthus ou au pas de la caze ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> soit pas vache, la musique open source c'est pour les salles d'attentes et les aéroports



Dis donc le joueur de flûtiau, on se calme. Ça aurait pu être pire, mais j'ai convaincu Cyril de ne pas passer l'ONBA.


----------



## bengilli (2 Août 2005)

je veux bien être Brassens : jetez pas la pierre à la femme adultère, je suis derrière


----------



## bengilli (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc le joueur de flûtiau, on se calme. Ça aurait pu être pire, mais j'ai convaincu Cyril de ne pas passer l'ONBA.




Ca lui aurait couté un max. Je signe où les feuillets SPEDIDAM ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Ca lui aurait couté un max.



Je vois que tu as bien compris la psychologie de Cyril.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Amène l'afghan, on se fait une conférence sur Skype avec Momok, Sonny et SM. Un peu comme Brel, Brassens et Ferré sur Inter, mais en plus groove.



Maintenant sur Inter y a Guy Carlier...:hein:


----------



## bengilli (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant sur Inter y a Guy Carlier...:hein:



oui mais y'a plus jean-marc sylvestre  à choisir...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

Tout sauf Guy Carlier, je preferre encore des dessins de Jacques Faizant (surtout à la radio...)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tout sauf Guy Carlier, je preferre encore des dessins de Jacques Faizant (surtout à la radio...)



Tu veux que je fasse une interview de Roberto ?


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je fasse une interview de Roberto ?



Par exemple...

Bon, les kikis, je vais aller me coucher j'ai école demain...

ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas rigolé comme ça sur le forum, comme quoi le prochain qui la ramène avec l'ambiance déplorable, gna gna gna... c'est le goudron et les plumes...


----------



## bengilli (2 Août 2005)

c'est vrai que quand on y regarde, dans le créneau de la pause déjeuner, France Inter, NOTRE radio, a pas mal rempli sa mission de service public ces derniers temps : Laurence Boccolini qui défend l'exception culturelle française chez Bouygues et le lubrificateur de people Bern qui se répend en gel à fesse dès qu'une starlette arrive avenue du président Kennedy...

Je lancerai bien une pétition


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, les kikis, je vais aller me coucher j'ai école demain...
> 
> ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas rigolé comme ça sur le forum, comme quoi le prochain qui la ramène avec l'ambiance déplorable, gna gna gna... c'est le goudron et les plumes...



J'y vais aussi. Bonne nuit Sonny. Un plaisir, comme toujours.


----------



## bengilli (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Par exemple...
> 
> Bon, les kikis, je vais aller me coucher j'ai école demain...
> 
> ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas rigolé comme ça sur le forum, comme quoi le prochain qui la ramène avec l'ambiance déplorable, gna gna gna... c'est le goudron et les plumes...



bonne nuit dans ta couette en plume d'oie


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Je lancerai bien une pétition



Je crois que tout est dit. :love:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit dans ta couette en plume d'oie



Arrachées à vif bien entendu ...


----------



## bengilli (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'y vais aussi. Bonne nuit Sonny. Un plaisir, comme toujours.



moi j'ai pas sommeil c'est ça de jouer au con à faire du kart toute la nuit


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit dans ta couette en plume d'oie



L'oie doit biensuir être plumée à vif, par une personne agée, aux bras tremblants, car seul le stress, donne la raideur qu'on apprécie tant chez les plumes d'oies...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Arrachées à vif bien entendu ...



Coiffé au poteau...merde..


----------



## bengilli (2 Août 2005)

tu sais ou tu peux te les mettre les plumes et les d'oies


----------



## bengilli (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Coiffé au poteau...merde..



par un nioube ca ne compte pas


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai pas sommeil c'est ça de jouer au con à faire du kart toute la nuit



Si t'as en rade le labo d'une sacoche en peau de nioube, c'est la nuit ou jamais.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> par un nioube ca ne compte pas



Ouf..


----------



## bengilli (2 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si t'as en rade le labo d'une sacoche en peau de nioube, c'est la nuit ou jamais.



Je suis en in-dis-po-ni-bi-li-té


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouf..



Oui on a (j'ai ?) échappé au pire !


----------



## Freelancer (3 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui on a (j'ai ?) échappé au pire !



tu crois


----------



## mikoo (3 Août 2005)

OH!! ... un poil!   
... une touffe!! ... je m'approche de quelque chose là...

 :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2005)

Ca veut dire que j'ai pas le droit de sodomiser les marmottes l'été ?

Bassou - intermittent


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2005)

et comment on fait pour les scènes en contre jour devant la cheminée


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2005)

le sexe n'a rien a voir avec la fourrure mon Frère !


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2005)

oui mais quand tu t'accroches, ca abime un peu la fourrure.

Pis pour un peu que t'y en foute dans les poils c'est foutu


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2005)

Merci de me rappeler la touffe qui me manque dans la nuque


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2005)

Fallait pas te debattre comme ca :rateau:


----------



## mikoo (3 Août 2005)

bon alors ils viennent ces billets d'avion pour l'asie ??


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2005)

tiens, tant qu'on y est, je me permets de faire remarquer que boycotter la fourrure c'est bien, mais quand on est choque par certains traitements infliges aux animaux, on peut aussi boycotter les produits cosmetiques testes sur animaux...

et la ca devient plus complique...
mais largement possible... 

pensez-y


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Août 2005)

ben tiens, puisque c'est comme ça, je vais deterrer ce thread regulierement...
juste pour rappeler aux mignons bourgeois/bohème qui n'achetent pas de fourrure juste parce qu'ils n'en ont pas les moyens qu'il y a d'autres façons plus compliquées de se donner bonne conscience... 
comme regarder ce qu'il y a d'écrit sur les étiquettes des produits qu'ils achetent...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Août 2005)

*c'est tout de suite plus intéressant *
vu comme ça non ?


----------



## Bassman (10 Août 2005)

Z'allez nous faire chier longtemps a dicter ce que les autres doivent faire en permanence ? 

"Nan faut pas acheter ca!" 
"nan faut pas bouffer ca, l'animal souffre"
"nan faut pas niquer avec lui"
gnagnagna

Pfiuuuuu c'est devient lourdingue a force. J'préfèrerai serieusement qu'on continue a tuer des bestioles et que l'esclavagisme humain disparaisse.

Et foutez nous la paix avec vos discours moralisateurs a 2 balles.


Bassou, surement un "mignon bourgeois/bohème", mais qui emmerde les moralisateurs.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Août 2005)

*Vrai ça*
à chaque cuite, mon foie souffre et ça m'empêche pas de remettre ça la fois suivante


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

nian nian nian ...


----------



## mikoo (10 Août 2005)

arff! ff!    :hein:


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Août 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Z'allez nous faire chier longtemps a dicter ce que les autres doivent faire en permanence ?
> 
> "Nan faut pas acheter ca!"
> "nan faut pas bouffer ca, l'animal souffre"
> ...


 decidement tu peux pas t'empecher de le prendre mal ou de le prendre pour toi quand je poste un truc general toi hein...
mon post veut dire : "tiens au fait les mecs, si vraiment vous voulez militer dans votre coin, vous pouvez aussi faire ça...y avez vous au moins pense?"
On appelle ça une suggestion pour ceux qui se sentent concernes, et uniquement une suggestion.
je ne risque pas de DICTER quoi que ce soit, je ne le fais pas (encore) moi meme... 

et l'expression bourgeois/boheme ne visait personne en particulier, si tu te sens visé je n'ai rien fait pour.
Faudrait arreter de se prendre pour le centre des discussions un jour...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

Faut arrrêtez de nous prendre pour les centres de discussion en disant ce que l'on connait déjà...


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faut arrrêtez de nous prendre pour les centres de discussion en disant ce que l'on connait déjà...


 ca s'adresse a ceux qui n'y ont pas pense, et doit y en avoir un paquet...
si tu le sais deja tant mieux, mais j'avais deja devine,  je ne m'adressais pas a toi...


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

sinon, moi j'aime bien le foie gras, et vous?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2005)

seulement si la bestiole à servi à tester des cosmétiques


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Août 2005)

Je te me leur arracherais les burnes moi, aux défenseurs des animaux !!!


Allez bosser plutôt au lieu de dire des conneries... !!!


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> seulement si la bestiole à servi à tester des cosmétiques


 
faut voir l'étiquette ("garanti 100% tests barbares")
quitte à pourrir une bestiole, autant qu'elle le soit à fond..

remarque, du rouge à lèvres à base de graisse d'oie, je me demande si ça fouette pas un peu trop.


----------



## mikoo (12 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> faut voir l'étiquette ("garanti 100% tests barbares")



ça c'est de l'info pour le consommateur ! 
 :rateau:    
grâce à cette mention, on peut acheter sans crainte...


----------



## Mac et Kette (12 Août 2005)

je viens de recevoir mon nouveau canapé
il est superbe
tout en peau de petit veau
c'est un cuir tres tendre
ils m'ont meme envoyé une photo du canapé avant
sympa


----------



## bouilla (12 Août 2005)

Y'a meme un emplacement pour poser son verre


----------



## mikoo (13 Août 2005)

la grande classe!!


----------

